# look what i just snagged at wally world



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Was gonna buy a plain white Hygro like I already use in another humi for my Coolerdor and came across these. Its an Acu-Rite model that shows min/max for both RH and Temp. Big display easy to see. They are only $7.95 so I snagged 2. Im gonna stick em in a bag and see if they are really accurate or not.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

What section of the store did you find those in?


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> What section of the store did you find those in?


They're usually near the Paint and Plumbing sections.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

hmm gues i coulda added some pics


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a killer deal for a digital!


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

dude man that is a steal it so BIG!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

royhubbs said:


> dude man that is a steal it so BIG!


they really aint that big....maybe 2.5 x 2 x .75" Its just that its all screen.


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

ill have to check it out. I got a new Humi coming in soon.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

I have one and it reads -3. Overall not a bad deal, but I've since picked up a don salvatore that reads spot on


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

vey nice...


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

SixPackSunday said:


> I have one and it reads -3. Overall not a bad deal, but I've since picked up a don salvatore that reads spot on


I just checked them both and one is 2 below the other. Hopefully tomorrow morning they level out around 75%.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey slyder off post, but Miller liquor in North Sioux City SD has a walk in Humi, 
today I scored a Opus X Double Corona it was tagged at 13.95 could not believe it!
she rang it up as, get this, 7.95 
Got the last one, sweeeeeeeeeeet
oh got a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro and a Griffin also


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

slyder said:


> I just checked them both and one is 2 below the other. Hopefully tomorrow morning they level out around 75%.


i have one and it stays at -3 and i also have one of the white ones for $6 and its -1


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Hey slyder off post, but Miller liquor in North Sioux City SD has a walk in Humi,
> today I scored a Opus X Double Corona it was tagged at 13.95 could not believe it!
> she rang it up as, get this, 7.95
> Got the last one, sweeeeeeeeeeet
> oh got a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro and a Griffin also


No F-ing way! Might have to check that gold mine out. I usually hit the one on Nebraska side just before the bridge...Sherms?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> Hey slyder off post, but Miller liquor in North Sioux City SD has a walk in Humi,
> today I scored a Opus X Double Corona it was tagged at 13.95 could not believe it!
> she rang it up as, get this, 7.95
> Got the last one, sweeeeeeeeeeet
> oh got a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro and a Griffin also


You should have cleaned them out!!



docruger said:


> i have one and it stays at -3 and i also have one of the white ones for $6 and its -1


 I have the smaller ones that fit in my humidor and it is only about 1 degree off.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive got all of my Hygro's in a Glad tupperware container with salt right now and after 24 hrs all three are only reading 71-72%. Do they need to sit another 12 or so? I didnt think it took that long for them to come up to 75%.


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

Slyder I have one of those in my humi right now.

It reads -4. As long as it reads a consistent RH, be it high or low, just do the math and you should be ok.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Im gonna leave em in till tomorrow mornin and see what they all read. They are all about 70-72% right now. Not all bad.


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 26, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> oh got a Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro and a Griffin also


My friend and I recently discovered the Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro. Excellent cigar. I'll be purchasing a box or two.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know this is a different model but I was excited to learn that these could be purchased on the cheap. I bought 3 and they seemed to be doing so well I went back and got a forth to make all the remaining non digital humidors digital. I thought this was interesting:
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2719786820073602656LVJLbc


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive got one of these also. Its been a good unit.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I picked up 3 of the whites from WM a while back when I bought my cabinet humidor. One is dead on, one is -4 and the other -6. But since they are white I just used a black marker to write how much they where off on the back of them. You can't beat those prices.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah I just cant see spending $20 or more on a hygro that has a brand name.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I've got this same model and it reads -4.


----------



## scottericsonon (Mar 23, 2009)

i bought one of the black ones with the big display on sat from wally mart after 24hrs in the salt it reads dead on 75%

i must have got a good one

scott


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I wonder if my tupperware is sealed good. They are all around 73-74% now after almost 36hrs.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have 2 of the wally world hygrometers, i like them, one is-4 off and the other is -3


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got one, and so far its -3 after 24 hours.


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

It's very good gauge with very few problems - We've sold hundreds 

Plus it takes plain old AAA batteries!

David


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

just came from there a hr. ago cleaned out not a one


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

Its hit or miss with these. All kinds of folks are buying the them at walmart and selling them on ebay. I keep them for when I need a freebie to give away but when I need them it takes a month for the store get just 6. Just keep checking.

David


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine ended up being spot on. I tested it in a tupperware and instead of a ziplock yesterday. Great deal


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Andy said:


> just came from there a hr. ago cleaned out not a one


I'm not sure what the deal is in central Ohio. I have been to 2 WMs, Target, Lowes and Home Depot. The only ones I find are at Lowes and HD. They are priced right at ~ $12, but they are big, maybe 3x5 and I don't want to take up too much space. I have a "good" digital that is calibrated that I keep in my main 100ct humi. I have a couple of overflow 25ct humis and I don't want to buy $25 internet hygro's. I don't normally go into WM because it's alway so busy, but I guess that I will periodically make a stop in.


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

harley33 said:


> I'm not sure what the deal is in central Ohio. I have been to 2 WMs, Target, Lowes and Home Depot. The only ones I find are at Lowes and HD. They are priced right at ~ $12, but they are big, maybe 3x5 and I don't want to take up too much space. I have a "good" digital that is calibrated that I keep in my main 100ct humi. I have a couple of overflow 25ct humis and I don't want to buy $25 internet hygro's. I don't normally go into WM because it's alway so busy, but I guess that I will periodically make a stop in.


geeze if they stay this hard to find i will buy direct from the maker.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

after i bought those 2 a few weeks ago....i havent seen any at our Wally since! Must be more smokers here than i thought.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

harley33 said:


> I'm not sure what the deal is in central Ohio. I have been to 2 WMs, Target, Lowes and Home Depot. The only ones I find are at Lowes and HD. They are priced right at ~ $12, but they are big, maybe 3x5 and I don't want to take up too much space. I have a "good" digital that is calibrated that I keep in my main 100ct humi. I have a couple of overflow 25ct humis and I don't want to buy $25 internet hygro's. I don't normally go into WM because it's alway so busy, but I guess that I will periodically make a stop in.


OK, checked a different WM at lunch yesterday. Igloo cooler and an Acurite hygro < $28. Now I have to search this board to see how to prep it and set it up. While out I did look for spanish cedar at Lowes and HD, but that must be a more specialty type wood.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have 2 different models i got at my local wally world the 1st is about a year old working great the other is about 4 months and is also working great.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

harley33 said:


> OK, checked a different WM at lunch yesterday. Igloo cooler and an Acurite hygro < $28. Now I have to search this board to see how to prep it and set it up. While out I did look for spanish cedar at Lowes and HD, but that must be a more specialty type wood.


I just used plain jane mahogany that i picked up at Menards. Its basically the same as spanish cedar but doesnt give off as much odor.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

slyder said:


> I just used plain jane mahogany that i picked up at Menards. Its basically the same as spanish cedar but doesnt give off as much odor.


Cool. I have a $50 Lowes GC that will help me out. I did read in my "googling" that Mahogany is closely related to SC.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Well from what I hear SC is a type of mahogany, but more aromatic and with better moisture regulating properties (which a cooler doesn't need).


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

Since everyone seems to be having such hard time finding the $7 walmart hygros and I have bunch saved up for my business I'll happily part with some of them at my cost plus shipping - just email me [email protected]


----------



## AznDragon533 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just got the same one from wally world, its -10% OFF!!! just did the salt test!! OMG
!!!!!!!!!!!!


:anim_soapbox::anim_soapbox::anim_soapbox::anim_soapbox::anim_soapbox::anim_soapbox::anim_soapbox::anim_soapbox:


----------

